
Caddy: “if you wish to disable telemetry, it can be done at compile-time” - sideband
https://caddyserver.com/docs/telemetry#disable
======
stephenr
It's almost as if the guy behind this project _wants_ to cause conflict, so as
to get more attention. "Any press is good press" and all that.

